

Why don't more start-ups/entrepreneurs/devs grow a pair of balls on issues?  - wyck

So this recent battle over SOPA and Godaddy as far as I can tell had 4 outstanding people that made a stand in the tech community.<p>Ycombinator - Paul Graham<p>Wikipedia  - Jimmy Wales<p>Cheezburger - Ben Huh<p>Imgur  - Alan Schaaf<p>That is to say they did't just regurgitate an anti-sopa tweet, but actually made an official statement and acted towards something they believed in.&#60;p&#62;What surprises me is that those are the only 4 I know offhand, the rest of the tech community, especially those build and promote open source initiatives, have remained standing in the shadows (some of which register thousands of domains through godaddy).<p>So what gives, there seems to be a problem here, SOPA certainly is not the only issue at hand and I don't mean to make anyone into a hero, but the balls...., where are they?
======
nostrademons
Because startups typically have a lot of "issues" that are much closer to
their business that they need to pay attention to, and can't afford to waste
attention on bills that are only tangentially related to them. When you're two
breaths away from dying, you pay attention to not dying in two breaths, not to
not dying in a couple of years.

SOPA is pretty bad. It will kill a large number of startups should it pass.
But running out of cash, or not building a product, or not finding any users
for that product will kill a large number of startups way before SOPA can.
That's why it's fallen largely on established businesses to fight SOPA.

